# Canaveral Seashore Camping



## mleegan89 (Feb 10, 2018)

I have camped out at a couple of these sites and had some issues with having to anchor the skiff close enough to shore overnight while avoiding the oyster/rock beds within close proximity to shore. Are there any sites that are easier than others to beach a skiff on?
I am looking to put together a weekend camping trip in February and hoping to reserve a site that has easy beach “parking” that I can anchor the skiff on overnight. I appreciate the help!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@mleegan89 looking at the map site 9 and 10 are not rocky and you can pull right up on the sand in most if not all of that area.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Because the prevailing North winds that time of the year would I would skip the Clinkers (11-14, but fish the shallow west side of them), and sites 9 and 10. Sites 3, 4 and 5 would keep you protected from the wind and put you in very fishy areas. North side of Orange Island (2) is a really cool spot, but smaller.


----------



## mleegan89 (Feb 10, 2018)

I have always stayed at the sites near 11-14 and have certainly dealt with some wind issues forcing you to anchor on some suspect bottoms, especially when the tide changes.
I think I am going to try Shipyard #3 and see how that goes. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I typically stay at 10 or 11 but I stayed at 7 last winter and it was nice beach that you can pull right up on. The only problem is it is narrow so what little boat traffic goes through there at idle could cause some wake. It is a no wake zone there.


----------



## mleegan89 (Feb 10, 2018)

csnaspuck said:


> I typically stay at 10 or 11 but I stayed at 7 last winter and it was nice beach that you can pull right up on. The only problem is it is narrow so what little boat traffic goes through there at idle could cause some wake. It is a no wake zone there.


Thanks for the additional info! I have always enjoyed camping out there so I will try to hit up the rest of the sites in the future.

I also appreciate you answering some of my questions about your Vantage awhile back. Should be taking delivery of mine within the next month or so.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

mleegan89 said:


> Thanks for the additional info! I have always enjoyed camping out there so I will try to hit up the rest of the sites in the future.
> 
> I also appreciate you answering some of my questions about your Vantage awhile back. Should be taking delivery of mine within the next month or so.


Let me know when you are going to be over in the ML and we can meet up and compare. Fished 2 days there last week and although the grass is gone the fish can still be found.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

csnaspuck said:


> Let me know when you are going to be over in the ML and we can meet up and compare. Fished 2 days there last week and although the grass is gone the fish can still be found.


Nope no fish here. Just dead manatees and mud flats. Try Tampa Bay


----------



## Sparkerdawg (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi how did site 3 go? Any findings since this post . I know it’s old but I’m planning a trip. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## snooker007 (Feb 27, 2014)

mleegan89 said:


> Thanks for the additional info! I have always enjoyed camping out there so I will try to hit up the rest of the sites in the future.
> 
> I also appreciate you answering some of my questions about your Vantage awhile back. Should be taking delivery of mine within the next month or so.


Best camping around. We hit the spoil islands three or four times a year. Different ones depending on winter or summer based on the north or south wind. I always just drop a power pole out deep and run the rope to the island. Never had any issues.


----------

